# gentoo-sources 2.6.23-r3 & ipw3945

## dankira

After kernel update to gentoo-sources 2.6.23 r3 the package ipw3945 doesn't compile anymore! Anyone

knows how to solve the problem?

/bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [__modpost] Error 127

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 518:   Called die

 * 

 * Unable to make  KSRC=/usr/src/linux KSRC_OUTPUT=/usr/src/linux all.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * 

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-net-wireless_-_ipw3945-1.2.0-9564.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3/.lst

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3/null.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 * Messages for package net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.0:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 518:   Called die

 *

----------

## michel7

you must use ipw3945-1.2.2 for 23 kernel

----------

## dankira

similar problem with ipw3945 1.2.2

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-net-wireless_-_ipw3945-1.2.2-3690.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3/null.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 * Messages for package net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 518:   Called die

 * 

 * Unable to make  KSRC=/usr/src/linux KSRC_OUTPUT=/usr/src/linux SHELL=/bin/bash T=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/temp CONFIG_IPW3945_MONITOR=y CONFIG_IEEE80211_RADIOTAP=y CONFIG_IPW3945_PROMISCUOUS=y CONFIG_IPW3945_DEBUG=n all.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2/temp/build.log'.

----------

## hoacker

 *dankira wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------
> 
> LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-net-wireless_-_ipw3945-1.2.0-9564.log"
> ...

 

A sandbox problem. You could try a sandbox update (if available) or

```

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge ipw3945

```

----------

## mikegpitt

I'd say post a bug report.  If there a sandbox problem, it is likely a problem with the ebuild.

----------

## k1ll3r

simply delete /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3/null.gcda and recompile

worked for me =)

----------

## dankira

Thx, with FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge ipw3945  it is working

----------

## bltngshp

Doing a fresh build on my new machine and I'm getting the same while emerging nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 against the gentoo sources 2.6.23r3

The workaround (FEATURES="-sandbox") stopped the failure, but I was kinda looking forward to playing with a gcc4.3 sandbox if only for the amdfam10 opts.

Did someone previous already post a bug report I can contribute my logs too?

----------

## philpep-tlse

MERCI,

I have my first experience on gentoo today and this fuck*** ipw3945 give me somethings like 3 hours of war with the tty...

I try yours solutions tomorow and i'll come back.

Excuse my english   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## webfishrune

For me, the ipw3945-1.2.2 build does not work with WPA (wpa_supplicant) but will work unencrypted. Downgrading to ipw3945-1.2.0 works fine, however

----------

